# dass wir weder über ... verfügen noch der notwendige ... Vertrag geschlossen wurde ... (Wortstellung)



## bearded

Guten Tag an alle

Aus einer Nachricht im heutigen 3sat-Videotext:

_-Tesla-Fabrik in Brandenburg: Verband befürchtet Wasserprobleme-
...................''Die Tatsache, dass wir weder über ausreichende Erlaubnismengen verfügen noch der notwendige Erschließungsvetrag geschlossen wurde, gibt Anlass zur Sorge'', so WSE-Verbandsvorsteher Andre Bähler._

Mir erscheint die Wortstellung in diesem Satz falsch.  Den plötzlichen Subjektwechsel nach 'noch' finde ich grammatikalisch nicht korrekt, wo doch alles immer noch von ''dass wir'' abhängen sollte... Ich hätte stattdessen geschrieben:
_Die Tatsache, dass weder wir über....verfügen noch der ..Vertrag geschlossen wurde,..._
Wenn ich recht habe, so würde es genügen, das  'weder' vorzuziehen, um den Satz zu berichtigen - aber 100%-ig sicher, dass das Ganze so wirklich funktionieren würde, bin ich mir nicht.
Alternativen Vorschlägen, wie der zitierte Satz sonst noch verbessert werden könnte, sehe ich gerne entgegen.

Im Voraus besten Dank.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

bearded said:


> Mir erscheint die Wortstellung in diesem Satz falsch. Den plötzlichen Subjektwechsel nach 'noch' finde ich grammatikalisch nicht korrekt





bearded said:


> Ich hätte stattdessen geschrieben:
> Die Tatsache, dass weder wir über....verfügen noch der ..Vertrag geschlossen wurde,...




Vorschlag (ohne weder ... noch):
''Die beiden Tatsachen, dass wir nicht über ausreichende Erlaubnismengen verfügen und dass der notwendige Erschließungsvertrag nicht  geschlossen wurde, ..."


----------



## Frieder

Die Tatsache, dass weder ausreichende Erlaubnismengen zur Verfügung stehen, noch der notwendige Erschließungsvetrag geschlossen wurde, gibt Anlass zur Sorge


----------



## Kajjo

I like #3 the best. This has a flow and works pretty well.

However, I don't think that two different subjects in weder...noch are a problem. In #3 there are two subjects, too, as in the original sentence.

_ Die Tatsache, dass wir weder über ausreichende Erlaubnismengen verfügen noch der notwendige Erschließungsvetrag geschlossen wurde, gibt Anlass zur Sorge._

Why should that be wrong? It is very often the case that both subclauses have a different subject.



bearded said:


> Die Tatsache, dass weder wir über....verfügen noch der ..Vertrag geschlossen wurde,...


No, this word order might seem logical, but sounds very weird and I rate it as wrong. I cannot understand why Lost Vhokus agress with it.


----------



## Frieder

I agree: " Die Tatsache, dass weder wir über....verfügen noch der ..Vertrag geschlossen wurde,..." sounds weird. 

But in other cases this could work. Like in "Die Tatsache, dass weder wir, noch andere über....verfügen ...". But that has a different meaning.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> But in other cases this could work. Like in "Die Tatsache, dass weder wir, noch andere über....verfügen ...". But that has a different meaning.


Yes, that works, because "weder wir noch andere" is one formal element. The "weder" does not introduce one of the subclauses but only modifies the subject.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Why should that be wrong?


Because 'weder' is in the wrong place. (*)
Would you find it correct to say ''Die Tatsache, dass ich weder schwimmen gehe noch das Wetter dafür geeignet wäre, leuchtet ein''?  The problem is the position of 'weder'.  No.3 only works because 'weder' has been correctly moved before the first subject. In order to use two different  subjects, you should have 'weder' before the first subject (like  'noch' before the second one).

(*) Weder ich tue noch du tust, _and __not _ich weder tue noch du tust (it seems to me)-



Kajjo said:


> I rate it as wrong


Is it because it sounds a bit complicated?  I think it should be grammatically correct, though.  Please read it once more:
_Die Tatsache, dass weder wir über ausreichende Erlaubnismengen verfügen noch der notwendige Erschließungsvertrag geschlossen wurde, gibt Anlass zur Sorge._


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Would you find it correct to say ''Die Tatsache, dass ich weder schwimmen gehe noch das Wetter dafür geeignet wäre, leuchtet ein''


Grammatically correct, but semantically weird -- in summary I would probably mark it as phrasing mistake.



bearded said:


> ou should have 'weder' before the first subject


No. Of course the verb can directly follow "weder":

_Weder lüge ich noch irrst du dich._


bearded said:


> Die Tatsache, dass weder wir über ausreichende...


At that point all hairs are up. This is extremely weird and I would rate it as plain wrong.

_ Die Tatsache, dass wir weder über ausreichende..._


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> _Die Tatsache, dass wir weder über ausreichende.._.(...Mengen verfügen..)


Danach hätte ich eher erwartet:   ..''.noch den notwendigen Vertrag unterzeichnet haben.'', o.Ä.
Aber ok, ich respektiere Dein muttersprachliches Sprachgefühl - obwohl es mich nicht vollkommen überzeugt hat. 

Noch eine Frage (hoffentlich nicht 'off topic', denn der Ausdruck gehört ja zum OP-Satz):
Wie soll man ''ausreichende Erlaubnismengen'' interpretieren?
- genügende Zahl von Erlaubnissen
oder (mit Rücksicht auf den Wasserproblem-Zusammenhang)
-  Genüge an  erlaubten Wassermengen?

Warum eigentlich antwortest Du mir in englischer Sprache?


----------



## Hutschi

I agree to Kajjo  #4. 

_ Die Tatsache, dass *wir(Subjekt) *_*weder über ausreichende Erlaubnismengen*_* verfügen* noch *der notwendige Erschließungsvetrag(Subjekt) geschlossen wurde*, gibt Anlass zur Sorge._ 
In my mind we compare whole sentences.

 Die Tatsache, dass *weder wir* über _ausreichende Erlaubnismengen _verfügen noch* ??? *der ... Vertrag geschlossen wurde,...
Keine Kongruenz vorhanden, die Bindung bleibt offen und die Rückwärtsreferenz mit "noch" ebenfalls.

Hier bleibt eine Verbindung offen, denn _weder _bezieht sich nicht auf den Satz, sondern auf "wir". Hier ist als Verbindung erforderlich, auf wen es ebenfalls nicht  zutrifft. ... weder wir noch ihr ...


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> die Bindung bleibt offen und die Rückwärtsreferenz mit "noch" ebenfalls.


Das verstehe ich nicht, sorry.
  Vgl. _Weder tue ich das noch tust du das > Tatsache ist, dass weder ich das tue noch du das tust _(und nicht: .._.dass_ _ich weder das tue noch du das tust_).  ...= dass weder wir verfügen noch der Vetrag geschlossen wurde.
Aber ich werde zu diesem Punkt nicht weiter polemisieren.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Wie soll man ''ausreichende Erlaubnismengen'' interpretieren?


Ich denke, es sind Mengen, die nicht überschritten werden dürfen – in diesem Fall wohl die Menge an Wasser, die dem Grundwasser an einer bestimmten Stelle entnommen werden darf.


----------



## Hutschi

_Weder ich tue das noch tust du das_  - ok

Ich hatte nicht explizit geschrieben, dass die Satzarten zusammenpassen müssen. (Das hatte ich unbewusst vorausgesetzt)

Ein anderer Fall ist:
Die Tatsache, dass *weder wir* über _ausreichende Erlaubnismengen _verfügen(Nebensatz) noch der ... Vertrag geschlossen wurde (Nebensatz im Passiv),...

Das passt nicht gut zusammen. Es fehlt die Kongruenz. Ich kann es leider nicht genügend genau ausdrücken. Weder - noch müssen sich auf zueinander passende Formen und Inhalte beziehen.

Funktionieren würde ein Vergleich von zwei Hauptsätzen:
Die Tatsache, dass *wir weder *über _ausreichende Erlaubnismengen _verfügen(Nebensatz) noch der ... Vertrag geschlossen wurde (Nebensatz im Passiv),...


Die Tatsache, dass weder wir das können noch ihr das könnt, ist bemerkenswert. (Zwei Nebensätze + 1 Hauptsatz.)

Die Tatsache, dass *weder wir* über _ausreichende Erlaubnismengen _verfügen(Nebensatz) *noch ihr *darüber verfügt(Nebensatz), ist bemerkenswert (Hauptsatz). 
Die Tatsache, dass *wir* *weder *über _ausreichende Erlaubnismengen _verfügen(Hauptsatz) *noch ihr *darüber verfügt(Nebensatz), ist bemerkenswert. 

Edit: Passivsatz ist Nebensatz.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Früher gab es Witze derart: Nachts ist es kälter als draußen.
Syntaktisch wäre das ein zulässiger Satz, semantisch ist es falsch. 

Mit "weder" - "noch" vergleiche ich Tatsachen, die alternativ vorkommen können, gegebenenfalls auch zusammen. Im Normalfall haben sie eine Beziehung.

Dass weder wir das können ... 
Hier ist durch die Wortstellung "wir" stark betont. Der "noch"-Teil muss sich also auf "wir" beziehen. Es ist sozusagen eine Bindung von "wir" in den zweiten Teil, die ein passendes Gegenstück sucht. "Noch ihr" wäre so etwas.

Dass weder wir das können noch draußen Frost herrscht. - Beide Teile stehen in keinem Zusammenhang. Es könnte höchstens als zeugma verwendet werden.

---
Selbst wenn es syntaktisch passen sollte, kann es semantisch falsch sein.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Selbst wenn es syntaktisch passen sollte, kann es semantisch falsch sein.


Stimmst Du der Fassung laut Frieders #3 zu? Und die Semantik?


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Stimmst Du der Fassung laut Frieders #3 zu? Und die Semantik?


Ja, der stimme ich zu, auch semantisch.

Beide Teile sind Veranlassung zur Sorge.


PS:

Die Tatsache, dass weder wir über....verfügen noch der ..Vertrag geschlossen wurde,...
Ich halte das für semantisch falsch, bestenfalls ist es ein Zeugma.

Korrekt wäre:

Die Tatsache, dass weder wir über....verfügen noch von den anderen der Vertrag unterzeichnet wurde,...  (Beachte: Es ist anderer Inhalt.)

In dieser Wortstellung erfordert "wir" ein Kontrastwort (Beispiel: von den anderen).

Sprachlich korrekt wäre:

_ Die Tatsache, dass wir weder über ausreichende Erlaubnismengen verfügen noch der notwendige Erschließungsvertrag geschlossen wurde, gibt Anlass zur Sorge._


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Danach hätte ich eher erwartet: ..''.noch den notwendigen Vertrag unterzeichnet haben.'', o.Ä.


That's possible, too, but you need to drop the idea that the subject must be the same. That is not the case. To the contrary, two sub-clauses connected with _weder...noch _very often have one distinct subject each. The verbs can have different numerus and tenses, the subject are be completely independent.

_Weder haben wir... noch habt ihr....
Weder konnte ich ... noch kannst du...
Weder ist X ... noch werden jemals ... Y sein._


----------



## JClaudeK

Wenn man "die Tatsache, dass" weglässt, das Folgende also in einen Hauptsatz umwandelt, ergibt das
_"Wir verfügen weder über ausreichende Erlaubnismengen, noch wurde der notwendige Erschließungsvertrag geschlossen, [und das] gibt Anlass zur Sorge.''_
Oder
Weder verfügen wir über ......, noch wurde [der Vertrag] geschlossen, .....

Dies zeigt m.E., dass _beardeds _Bedenken hinsichtlich der Wortstellung usw. nicht gerechtfertigt sind.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Nachdem ich im ersten Post bearded Recht gegeben habe, aber dann so viel Gegenrede kam, habe ich mein Sprachgefühl nochmal befragt. Ergebnis:

Der Satz "_Die Tatsache, dass weder wir über....verfügen noch der ..Vertrag geschlossen wurde,.. "_ mit "weder" am Anfang klingt für mich nicht seltsam.


Je mehr Bestandteile vor dem "_weder_" steht, desto mehr erwarte ich, dass beide Aussagen (die nach weder und nach "noch") mit diesen Bestandteilen zu tun haben.
"_Ich gehe heute in Hamburg weder ins Kino noch in die Oper._"  Subjekt, Verb, Zeit- und Ortsangabe Hamburg stimmen überein.
"_Ich gehe heute in Hamburg weder ins Kino noch macht mein Sohn im Urlaub in Schweden._"  *DAS *klingt doch eigenartig!
Wenn aber "_weder_" am Anfang steht, dann empfinde ich die beiden Aussagen unabhängig voneinander.
"_Weder gehe ich heute in Hamburg ins Kino noch macht mein Sohn Urlaub in Schweden._"  Dadurch, dass "_weder_" vorne steht, sehe ich die beiden Aussagen als eigenständige Sätze, die bezüglich Subjekt, Verb, Zeit- und Ortsangabe unabhängig voneinander sein dürfen.


Insofern fühle ich mich durch Kajos Einwand "_that's possible, too, but you need to drop the idea that the subject must be the same._ " (#17) geradzu bestätigt, denn alle seine Beispiele mit unterschiedlichem Subjekt beginnen ja ebenfalls mit dem "_weder_" ("_Weder haben wir... noch habt ihr...._ ")


Je weniger Bestandteile allerdings vor dem "_weder_" stehen, desto weniger würde es mir vermutlich aufffallen. Wenn es bloß um das Subjekt geht "_Ich gehe weder ins Kino, noch mein Sohn nach Schweden_.", dann lese und höre ich da schnell drüber weg, insbesondere wenn eine starke Betonung ablenkt :"_Ich gehe weder ins *Kino*, noch mein Sohn nach *Schweden*._"


Hutschis Einwand mit der Kongruenz (#10) stimme ich überein, dass in beaerdeds Beispielsatz ein ungute Mischung aus Passivsatz/Nichtpassivsatz besteht. Aber nicht damit, dass hier eine Bindung fehlt, s. mein Punkt 2: ich sehe die Sätze dann unabhängig voneinander.

[Edit: irrtümliche "Erlaubnismenge" ersetzt durch "beide Aussagen"]


----------



## anahiseri

Ich möchte auch meinen Senf dazugeben (ohne den gesamten post-Wechsel gelesen zu haben- noch nicht).
Nach meinem Sprachgefühl müsste in einem Satz mit *weder - noch* ein engerer Zusammenhang  zwischen der Struktur der beiden  Satzteile bestehen, auf die sich *weder* und *noch* beziehen. 
Weder der Kuchen, den du gebacken hast, noch die Torte, die du gekauft hast, schmecken mir. = Mir schmeckt weder.....  noch....
Weder ins Büro ist er gefahren, noch hat er sich um die Kinder gekümmert. = Er ist weder . . . noch hat er . ...
_*'Die Tatsache, dass wir weder über ...*
Wenn das Subjekt schon nicht das gleiche ist, müsste es noch andere Elemente geben, die in beiden Satzteilen vorkommen, meine ich. Wenn nicht so sehr von der Struktur her, dann zumindest semantisch ein Zusammenhang, in etwa: _
*Die Tatsache, dass weder  wir etwas gesehen haben, noch  die Kinder aussagen können, was geschehen ist. . .*


----------



## JClaudeK

Lhost Vokus said:


> Wenn aber "_weder_" am Anfang steht, dann empfinde ich die beiden Aussagen unabhängig voneinander.


Meines Erachtens steht "das weder .... noch" des OPs genau da, wo es stehen muss, nämlich vor den beiden _voneinander    unabhängigen Aussagen_. Das Verb kommt erst danach, weil es sich sich um einen Nebensatz handelt, und nur deswegen.

Wird "weder" vor "wir" geschrieben, wie bearded vorschlägt


bearded said:


> Mir erscheint die Wortstellung in diesem Satz falsch.  [.....]  Ich hätte stattdessen geschrieben:
> 
> _Die Tatsache, dass weder wir über....verfügen noch der ..Vertrag geschlossen wurde,..._


dann bezieht sich mMn. _weder _auf _"wir" _und nicht auf den Rest des ersten Teilsatzes.

Nur in einem Haupsatz kann "weder" hier am Anfang stehen (mit "Inversion" von Subjekt und Verb), ohne die Bedeutung zu verfälschen.


JClaudeK said:


> Weder verfügen wir über ......, noch wurde [der Vertrag] geschlossen, .....


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Meines Erachtens steht "das weder .... noch" des OPs genau da, wo es stehen muss, nämlich vor den beiden _voneinander unabhängigen Aussagen_


Das Pronomen 'wir' gehört eigentlich zur ersten Aussage... Das wäre der springende Punkt.


----------



## bearded

Lhost Vokus said:


> stimme ich überein, dass in beaerdeds Beispielsatz ein ungute Mischung aus Passivsatz/Nichtpassivsatz besteht.





Lhost Vokus said:


> Wenn aber "_weder_" am Anfang steht, dann empfinde ich die beiden Aussagen unabhängig voneinander.


Bei zwei voneinander unabhängigen Aussagen ist es mMn doch egal, ob eine, keine oder beide davon  im Passiv stehen.  Ein Satz wie
_Man hat festgestellt, dass weder das Kind von den Eltern geschlagen wurde noch (dass) man ihm jemals zu wenig Nahrung gab_
stellt für mich keine 'ungute Mischung' dar - von der Grammatik her zumindest, denn über Stil diskutieren wir hier nicht.

(Ich bin es mir bewusst, dass viele die für mich inkorrekte Wortstellung ..._dass das Kind weder... _bevorzügen würden)


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> stellt für mich keine 'ungute Mischung' dar - von der Grammatik her zumindest, denn über Stil diskutieren wir hier nicht.


Für mich schon.

Ich würde sagen:

_Man hat festgestellt, dass das Kind  weder von den Eltern geschlagen wurde, noch dass man ihm jemals zu wenig Nahrung gab. ("dass" ist hier notwendig, auch im zweiten Teil.)

"Weder - noch" muss _Vergleichbares _verbinden. (Ich vermeide jetzt "gleichartige Bindung haben" um Missverständnissen auszuweichen.)_


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Das Pronomen 'wir' gehört eigentlich zur ersten Aussage... Das wäre der springende Punkt.


Wirklich?
Vergleiche mit:


JClaudeK said:


> "Wir verfügen weder über ausreichende Erlaubnismengen, noch wurde der notwendige Erschließungsvertrag geschlossen, [und das] gibt Anlass zur Sorge.''


Negiert werden "ausreichende Erlaubnismengen" und "Erschließungsvertrag".

Man könnte den Satz (theoretisch) so ergänzen:
"Wir verfügen weder über ausreichende Erlaubnismengen, noch über den notwendigen Erschließungsvertrag."
Oder
=> Weder verfügen wir über ausreichende Erlaubnismengen, noch über den notwendigen Erschließungsvertrag."

Das Verb am Ende des Nebensatzes (OP) macht führt dazu, dass die "normale" Stellung von "weder" schwer zu erkennen ist.


----------



## bearded

Ich verstehe es so:

_Die Tatsache, dass weder *[*wir... verfügen*]* noch *[* der..Vertrag geschlossen wurde*]...*. _

Weder und noch negieren für mich  jeweils eine Aussage, nicht nur Teile davon.
Anahiseri und LhostVokus sehen das anscheinend so wie ich.

Ich hatte schon vor, darüber nicht mehr zu polemisieren, wurde aber sozusagen in die Polemik wieder hineingeschleppt.  Ich denke, dass ich meinen Standpunkt schon ausreichend erläutert habe, und werde mich daher an diesem Thread nicht mehr beteiligen.
Danke Euch allen nochmals für Eure Antworten.


----------



## JClaudeK

anahiseri said:


> 1) Weder der Kuchen, den du gebacken hast, noch die Torte, die du gekauft hast, schmecken mir. = Mir schmeckt weder..... noch....
> 2) Weder ins Büro ist er gefahren, noch hat er sich um die Kinder gekümmert. = Er ist weder . . . noch hat er . ...


Satz 1)  
"weder" steht vor dem Element, das negiert wird.

Satz 2 müsste lauten:
2) *Weder  ist er* {ins Büro gefahren}, noch hat er sich um die Kinder gekümmert.
oder  "_Er ist weder .....  noch hat er  ..._ " 

_Weder ins Büro ist er_ .... negiert nur _ins Büro_ und könnte (z.B.) so ↓ ergänzt werden.
{Weder ins Büro} ist er gefahren {noch an den Bahnhof}, sondern .....


----------



## Hutschi

In unserem Beispiel könnte man sagen:
2b) Weder* ins Büro* ist er gefahren noch *nach Hause*, um sich um die Kinder zu kümmern.

or:

2c) *Er ist* weder* ins Büro gefahren,* noch *hat er sich um die Kinder gekümmert. *


----------



## JClaudeK

Wichtig ist: "das finite Verb steht an 2. Stelle,  (Beispiele 1 oder 2) und "weder" entweder am Anfang, oder im Satz wie ein Adverb.





Mehrteilige Konnektoren - Mehrteilige Konnektoren -


In einem Nebensatz steht das Verb am Ende, es muss also bei der Rekonstitution des Sinnes (mithilfe eines Hauptsatzes) an die richtige Stelle gerückt werden. (Vergl. #18)


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Die Tatsache, dass weder wir über....verfügen noch der ..Vertrag geschlossen wurde,...


Nein, das geht nicht. Und zwar weil die Umstellung die Bedeutung ändert. Das _weder_ bezieht sich dann auf _wir_. Hier ist ein Beispiel einer typischen Verwendung mit dieser Wortstellung: _Die Tatsache, dass weder wir noch unsere Eltern je dort waren, ..._


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Hier ist ein Beispiel einer typischen Verwendung mit dieser Wortstellung: _Die Tatsache, dass weder wir noch unsere Eltern je dort waren, ..._


Und um auf beardeds Einwand einzugehen ....


bearded said:


> Den plötzlichen Subjektwechsel nach 'noch' finde ich grammatikalisch nicht korrekt, wo doch alles immer noch von ''dass wir'' abhängen sollte...


.... hier noch ein paar Beispiele mit "_plötzlichem Subjektwechsel_" und Wechsel des Verbs :


> - Dennoch ist auch hier sicherzustellen und nachzuweisen, dass weder die Wasserbeschaffenheit durch das Beckenmaterial beeinträchtigt wird, noch das Beckenmaterial den Aufwuchs von Mikroorganismen begünstigt.
> - ......... unterstreicht, dass weder gegen die Liga Rekurs erhoben wird, noch (dass) für Sprunger ein Ersatz gesucht wird.
> - ............ unter der Voraussetzung als legal, dass weder die öffentliche Gesundheit gefährdet wird noch gewerbliche oder kommerzielle Eigentumsrechte verletzt werden.
> -  ....... wird von staatlicher Seite gewährleistet, dass weder die Betriebssicherheit deutscher Luftfahrzeuge gefährdet wird, noch Leib und Leben von Besatzung und Passagieren zu Schaden kommen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Das, was im Ausgangssatz das Ganze schwierig (und so unbeholfen) macht, ist, dass "weder ..... noch" sich nicht auf zwei verschiedene Subjekte bezieht, sondern zuerst auf ein Präpositionalobjekt ( weder _über ausreichende Erlaubnismengen_ ) und dann auf ein Subjekt.

Diese "Holperschwelle" hat Frieder  durch seine elegante Umformulierung (#3) beseitigt.


----------

